# Italy - Sardinia, Camping-on-Board Info



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Anyone thinking of taking their motorhome to Sardinia might find this useful;

We have trawled the internet and there are loads of ferry companies plying a route to Sardinia but AFAIK there is only one that does 'camping on board', and that is Moby Lines and only available on 2 of their routes; Livorno - Olbia and Piombino - Olbia.

We've booked a low season overnight crossing in September from Livorno - Olbia overnight for €307 rtn (£220 approx), this price is standard for motorhomes up to 7mtr long with 2 adults, not a bad price imo.
Camping on board on this route is similar to the Italy - Greece ferries but there is no provision for electric hookup onboard so you need to bear this in mind.

http://www.moby.it/mds/web/show.xpd?page=tariffe.campingonboard

If you want to travel on another route or a different time where the 'camping on board' option is not available then look out for the 'Pex Camper' tariff where you can get a reduced price for a motorhome up to 7m inc 1 adult then just add additional passengers and cabins if req'd later in the booking process.

http://www.moby.it/mds/web/show.xpd?page=tariffe.camper

You can book online, its a simple process...

http://www.moby.it/mds/web/home.xpd?lang=en

Or if you'd prefer to book with a human being, use Viamare as your agent on 020 8343 5810, they don't charge any extra above the online price...

http://viamare.com

We're on 'Moby Tommy' both ways, looks like a nice ship - with a particulary nifty (or is that naff) paintjob.......










pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Good info Pete. But I thought you were heading east to Croatia etc this year?
:wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Lol, you're quite right Mike we were going to Croatia and then changed our minds and planned for Greece instead but thought that might be a bit too much for 5 weeks, now we're definately going to Sardinia, can't change our minds this time, the ferry's booked :roll: :lol: 

pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

new spots for the campsite database, eh?


----------

